# Vivarium DIY - handles/pulls



## strangemouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a stack of vivs which I had to disassemble to get into my shed so consequently two of the vivarium doors are a little stiff. The pulls on the doors at the moment are small plastic oval ribbed things (sorry hard to describe!), I have found them to be useless as you can't get a hold strong enough to slide the doors open and some have come unstuck as well.

So I would like to replace them, but with what? Have seen Vivtronic sells pulls but no photo or description, anyone know if they would be suitable? or other suggestions? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I've used hooks with self ahdesive backing from B&Q. I think they are intended for putting on the bathroom door etc.


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Right heres a brilliant item but i dont no what they are called:lol2:.


when you buy a teddy or whatever that has them rubber suction cups on it that sticks to your car windscreen by licking it,
they are brilliant and can be removed in a second,

heres a pic to give a better idea of what i mean.


----------



## strangemouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Ah sticky hook things, hadn't thought of those, will have a look at what they have at the DIY stores next time I am in store.

I think you can get suction cup hooks to, might try them too.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

we sell viv handles - £1 each. Also do runners and vents if anyones intrested???


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

1 good suction cup kept somewhere safe and its opened a 4ftx2ft peice of glass 6mm thick no problems,Now where did i put it :lol2:.

or theres always hull reptiles : victory:.


----------

